# Need Vise Info



## ramone (May 13, 2014)

I'm 'building' an add-on to my utility room workshop … it will be a 10×10 LL Bean tent within which I built a workbench: a couple of strong horses with a 4 inch slap of fir as a table top. I'd like to add a vise to use for woodworking. Considering this vise will be outside all year (in the tent) I'm concerned about rust.

Any suggestions for figuring out what vise would work best in these conditions?

Thanks …


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

A Moxon with stainless screws.
You can bring it inside when not in use.
And if you forget it the screws still won't rust.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

depends on the type of work you do, with all I've built I don't own a WW vise, but I've got a boatload of clamps and have never hit the point where I found myself saying "I've gotta buy a WW vise", though I have been known to clamp a clamp to a table to sorta make a vise….. maybe I do need a vise….


----------



## smitdog (Aug 20, 2012)

I saw a pretty cool setup on an episode of American Woodshop on a mobile workbench he was building. He used Kreg Automax Bench Klamps with a special vise plate that attaches to the side of the bench.

The plate is thick aluminum, so no worry in the elements and the Automax Klamps slide on a T-track in the plate so that you could just take them with you when you're done and they look to be stainless steel if you accidentally leave them out. The clamps are vise grip style that auto-adjust to different thicknesses so they very quick to lock down, no handles to crank! Downside is that even their large ones only have a little over 4" maximum thickness so depending on what kind of stock you are looking at clamping it may not work out for you.

Here's a link to the Klamp Vise system on Kreg's website.


----------

